# Questions about block permits



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a two different opportunities to help out two farmers with deer, I am looking for more info on it.

Farmer # 1

Millington area farm
Has block permit
Shotgun zone from my understanding

Farmer # 2

Munger area farm
Does not have block permit
Not sure were the rifle/shotgun zone is

My main reason for shooting some deer is to fill the freezer since I am moving out and just purchased my first home. I tried google'n it and didn't get any real info. The farmers want the animals gone too. I only want to take at most 3 for myself between the two locations.

Questions:

I know you can only take does and you have to abide by the hunting regulations. In the instance of farmer # 1, I can only use a shot gun correct?

Is there a time frame that one can fill the permits?

Farmer #2 is not a hunter, but wants the deer problem thinned out. He does get damage around harvest time with deer going threw his mounds. How hard is it for him to get a block permit? He about pretty far outside of Essexville off of Center in Bay County. Is this rifle country?

Does anyone want to share experience from doing this type of thing or how the process works for the farmer in getting a permit?

If I sound like a moron, it's the lack of knowledge and I just want to be legal and ethical.

Thanks!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

ramitupurs84 said:


> I have a two different opportunities to help out two farmers with deer, I am looking for more info on it.
> 
> Farmer # 1
> 
> ...


Check the zone map on DNR site for exact description of shotgun only zone.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10913-31537--,00.html

As far as permits go, the farmer's damage is inspected and a variable quantity of permits *may*or may not be given. He still pays for those permits just as a license, $15.00 ea. Tag is useable during all the firearm seasons...with the appropriate weapon.

Some large Orchard folks get as many as 20-25 or more...still can't cull enough year to year.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

This is interesting. I saw a tag from a farmer in Clinton county this past fall that stated on the tag that any weapon other than a .22 could be used. It specifically listed a bunch. The farmer was allowed to shoot with a rifle (well below the shotgun line) as well as at night. These were eating all his horse feed so perhaps it was a different type of permit. I've been looking around the web site and can't find the info. I remember reading it right on the tag though. I would call a DNR office.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

There are all kinds of block permits. So your going to have to read the rules given with the permits. These are not sport hunting permits or Lisc. so you may be able to use weapons or techniques not allowed for sport hunting in your area.

Griff


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

ramitupurs84 said:


> ....
> Does anyone want to share experience from doing this type of thing or how the process works for the farmer in getting a permit?
> .........


The DNR site has all the info that you will need. Block Permits were replaced by DMAP's a number of years ago. We all know what you mean, but those permits are no longer called Block Permits. If we are going back to unlimited antleress permits in Zone 3, not much of a need for DMAP's. CDP's are different kind of permit and you(or farmer) will want to read that info for yourself or call the Wildlife Biologists for a verbal explanation. These permits are harder to get with very different rules. 
Has either farmer had DMAP's or CDP's in the past ? If they have, they should already have the paperwork with the regulations spelled out. Both are very simple and easy to follow.
The rifle/shotgun line hasn't changed in over 40 years and map can be seen on the DNR website or by looking at any Hunting Guide from the past 40+ years. 

L & O


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

DMA permits are not the same as crop damage permits. 

Crop damage permits are only approved by DNR field biologists for limited time frames outside of the regular season structure. Most farmers utilize them in the summer, typically late June through July. Centerfire rifles can be used with crop damage permits, even in the shotgun zone. In some cases shooting at night is also permitted.

By contrast, DMAP's are valid only during open hunting seasons. They do not require proof of crop damage. All the applicant has to do is to submit their request and if the local biologist agrees that an additional harvest of antlerless deer is merited the request will be approved. 

DMAP's became much more popular a few years ago when the NRC decided to limit antlerless tags to 3/hunter in the SLP. Now that a hunter can buy five antlerless tags/day for SLP private land DMAP's will be of little significance in the SLP.


----------



## Tom Morang (Aug 14, 2001)

November Sunrise said:


> DMA permits are not the same as crop damage permits.
> 
> Crop damage permits are only approved by DNR field biologists for limited time frames outside of the regular season structure. Most farmers utilize them in the summer, typically late June through July. Centerfire rifles can be used with crop damage permits, even in the shotgun zone. In some cases shooting at night is also permitted.
> 
> ...


And the dmap process won't be wasting the biologists valuable time, or require the landowner to jump through hoops to get antlerless permits. In some areas I can see the advantage to DMAPS but in the slp herd reduction should be a priority and the process just got in the way.
In many areas of the Thumb CDP's are used and as stated above a centerfire rifle is legal to use with these permits.


----------

